# Depth of Field preview button



## nikkito (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello there! Just a quick question: do u ever use this button? 
Am I the only one who never used it? Am I missing like the ultimate photography tool or something like that? I would like o read your experiences regarding this small hidden button.

Take care and happy Easter for everyone 

Nico


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 5, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Hello there! Just a quick question: do u ever use this button?
> Am I the only one who never used it? Am I missing like the ultimate photography tool or something like that? I would like o read your experiences regarding this small hidden button.
> 
> Take care and happy Easter for everyone
> ...



I never really used mine, so I reassigned mine to toggle AI Servo.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems that's the way to go. Thanks for your answer


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

I use it, both for flash modeling light and for actual DoF preview. I'm glad that my 1D X will have two buttons there.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd use it if my eyesight was good enough, but it isn't. I do use depth of field preview when tethered to my pc and I'm looking at my 27 inch monitor. Then, I can adjust aperture and focus to get what I want into focus (as long as its possible).

You youngsters with eagle eyesight will have no problems there.


----------



## NAshby (Apr 6, 2012)

I use it quite often it's a handy button that most people don't know about, I use it mostly with landscape photography when I'm taking my time with my shots and not so much when I'm at weddings since I always shoot on AV for them. 

~Nathan Ashby
Photography Apprentice Coordinator
http://www.brovadoweddings.com/blog/photography-apprentice/


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 6, 2012)

I use it once in a blue moon, but mainly if i'm shooting products and cam is on tripod... Even easier to see in liveview... Sometimes due to proximity of the object to the camera, DOF, even at F11, can be incredibly shallow so I need to see exactly where it falls. But I dont use it as often as I should.


----------



## fotoray (Apr 6, 2012)

I use DoF preview all the time with macro work...


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Hello there! Just a quick question: do u ever use this button?



I'd like to use it more often esp. for macro and am used to it from the analog days where try & error was not an option. However, on the 60d the button is so unreachable I think it's one of these Canon marketing annoyances to make you upgrade. Luckily, magic lantern has an option to make the dof button "sticky" so you only have to tip it and not have to keep holding it.


----------

